# Conocida de hace años me intenta encasquetar a varias de sus amigas solteras de cerca de 40 castañas ya folleteadas a full y con el coño derroído.



## D_M (24 Jun 2022)

No lo flipa, estoy en lo mejor de mi puta vida y se cree que voy a malgastar mi "prime time" en un "coche usado" que ha tenido ya incontables dueños y con multitud de piezas ya dadas de sí y a punto de romperse del uso intenso que se le han dado.

Putas flipadas, le dan lo mejor de su vida a otros y luego buscan a alguien que las quieran cuando se han hartado a follar con todo tipo de gentuza. Son las típicas que ponen en su perfil de Badoo "Estoy harta de juegos", "Busco a alguien para quitarnos juntos de Badoo", "¿Donde están los hombres buenos?", "Si andas buscando sexo, pasa de largo"...

Son tipo como esta que se presentan todas majas para ver si les compras la moto, no caigais en la trampa:







Tengo un amigo que se juntó hace no mucho con una derroída rollo "rueda desgastá", y no sé de donde cojones saca la motivación y el estomago para estar con ella, es "el desgaste" personificado.

Shurmanos, un poco de respeto por uno mismo joder, no caigais en la trampa.


----------



## paketazo (24 Jun 2022)

Pues mira que no hay coños con 40 primaveras más que taladrados que aún dan juego para tres o cuatro arreones.

Las putas de 25 tienen kilómetros de rabo entre las piernas, y encima hay que pagarles.

Pillas unas de esas de 40 clavalas a gusto y que cargue otro con ellas.

El pecado no está en abrir la sorpresa si no en quedársela


----------



## Sindrogasninadapaqué! (24 Jun 2022)

Yo a esta de la foto le daba pero bien.

Rollo comprometerse obviamente no , una de 40 sin pareja lleva tara seguro vamos.


----------



## asakopako (24 Jun 2022)

Chortinas oliendo a coco o paja. No hay término medio ya.


----------



## ATARAXIO (24 Jun 2022)

Las vaginas son así para que salgan bebés cabezones no para que entren penes enormes.

Asociarse con una mujer menopáusica es regalarle lo más preciado que tenemos, que es el tiempo de vida, a una persona que solo nos va a aportar malestar y dolores de cabeza


----------



## El Mercader (24 Jun 2022)

D_M dijo:


> No lo flipa, estoy en lo mejor de mi puta vida y se cree que voy a malgastar mi "prime time" en un "coche usado" que ha tenido ya incontables dueños y con multitud de piezas ya dadas de sí y a punto de romperse del uso intenso que se le han dado.
> 
> Putas flipadas, le dan lo mejor de su vida a otros y luego buscan a alguien que las quieran cuando se han hartado a follar con todo tipo de gentuza. Son las típicas que ponen en su perfil de Badoo "Estoy harta de juegos", "Busco a alguien para quitarnos juntos de Badoo", "¿Donde están los hombres buenos?", "Si andas buscando sexo, pasa de largo"...
> 
> ...



Cuando tengas 50 tacos como yo echarás de menos los coños derroidos de 40 años: Acuérdate de lo que te digo (y de momento disfruta).


----------



## Despotricador (24 Jun 2022)

¿Cuántos años tienes tú?


----------



## Vorsicht (24 Jun 2022)

Buen hilo pillo sitio.
No obstante, no todo es sexo en esta vida. Puedes charlar con ellas y follarte a otras más tersas y suaves.


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (24 Jun 2022)

D_M dijo:


> "Si andas buscando sexo, pasa de largo"...



Si andas buscando a alguien que te lleve los niños al colegio, el perro al parque, o te acompañe a senderismo/spinning/escapaditas con encanto, pasa de largo...


----------



## polnet (24 Jun 2022)

No vale la pena juntarse con mujeres a esas edades, no hay que ser muy inteligente para saber que la mayoría aguanta por hijos o por no tener amor propio, una mujer a esas edades es una loca del coño premium.


----------



## Mike Littoris (24 Jun 2022)

follalas por el culo, eso las sorprenderá


----------



## vurvujo (24 Jun 2022)

Despotricador dijo:


> ¿Cuántos años tienes tú?



Dice que está en el prime, debe tener 18-19


----------



## AbrilSinFlores (24 Jun 2022)

Y en la primera cita solo os daréis la mano y unos besitos... Hombre que corres mucho, cuando se abre con cualquiera en bareto de mala muerte...

O eres digna desde el principio o no lo eres, el disfraz de señorita ya no es para tí.


----------



## HUROGÁN (24 Jun 2022)

Además como Ataraxio sostiene por aquí, que el fornicio con una infertil equivale a con un maricón, por su idéntica clausura reproductiva y aplicando la ecuación de mahoma "tanto lo es el que dá... como el que toma."
Saca la conclusión que voy flojo de mates.
Aunque la de la foto tié unos buenos meneos aún.


----------



## zapatitos (24 Jun 2022)

D_M dijo:


> No lo flipa, estoy en lo mejor de mi puta vida y se cree que voy a malgastar mi "prime time" en un "coche usado" que ha tenido ya incontables dueños y con multitud de piezas ya dadas de sí y a punto de romperse del uso intenso que se le han dado.
> 
> Putas flipadas, le dan lo mejor de su vida a otros y luego buscan a alguien que las quieran cuando se han hartado a follar con todo tipo de gentuza. Son las típicas que ponen en su perfil de Badoo "Estoy harta de juegos", "Busco a alguien para quitarnos juntos de Badoo", "¿Donde están los hombres buenos?", "Si andas buscando sexo, pasa de largo"...
> 
> ...





Tienes que ser muy trans neutro mariconazo para no apretarle las clavijas con ganas a la de la foto, pero que muchísimo y sin acritud.

Saludos.


----------



## D_M (24 Jun 2022)

zapatitos dijo:


> Tienes que ser muy trans neutro mariconazo para no apretarle las clavijas con ganas a la de la foto, pero que muchísimo y sin acritud.
> 
> Saludos.



Hablo de cuarentonas que buscan relación seria para "asentarse", no para follar sólo.


----------



## vladimirovich (24 Jun 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Cuando tengas 50 tacos como yo echarás de menos los coños derroidos de 40 años: Acuérdate de lo que te digo (y de momento disfruta).



Cuando tenga 50 años echara de menos los coños sonrosados y con olor a lavanda de las de 20, y cuando tenga 60, y 70, y 80, tambien.

No jodamos.


----------



## zapatitos (24 Jun 2022)

D_M dijo:


> Hablo de cuarentonas que buscan relación seria para "asentarse", no para follar sólo.





Lo que busquen ellas me da igual, yo se lo que siempre he buscado yo. Si coincide bien y si no pues no pasa nada y hasta más ver.

Saludos.


----------



## inteño (24 Jun 2022)

Pueden servir para pasar el rato y ya. La única razón para quedarse con una mujer es hacerla la madre de tus hijos. Y si es vieja ya no vale.


----------



## El Mercader (24 Jun 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> Cuando tenga 50 años echara de menos los coños sonrosados y con olor a lavanda de las de 20, y cuando tenga 60, y 70, y 80, tambien.
> 
> No jodamos.



Si, pero con 50 los coños de 20 son como la estrella Alfa del Centauro: *Inalcanzables*, pero los coños de 40 son cercanos y a veces accesibles.
Por eso echo de menso los coños de 40: Porque sé que de vez en cuando aún cae alguno, pero los de 20.....


----------



## Renegato (24 Jun 2022)

No larva no party


----------



## polnet (24 Jun 2022)

Lo peor es que contigo van ir de estrechas, como haciéndose las dignas, cuando han sido empotradas por cincuenta mil.
Recuerdo una vecina que tenía, que le molaban los negros y hacía tríos y de todo con ellos, y después al marido lo tenía persiguiendo el conejo…


----------



## todoayen (24 Jun 2022)

Vaya, claramente vivimos en dimensiones diferentes.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (24 Jun 2022)

polnet dijo:


> Lo peor es que contigo van ir de estrechas, como haciéndose las dignas, cuando han sido empotradas por cincuenta mil.
> Recuerdo una vecina que tenía, que le molaban los negros y hacía tríos y de todo con ellos, y después al marido lo tenía persiguiendo el conejo…



El tiro en la nuca es poco para esa escoria


----------



## pegaso (24 Jun 2022)

Despotricador dijo:


> ¿Cuántos años tienes tú?



Parece que 13.


----------



## reconvertido (24 Jun 2022)

D_M dijo:


> No lo flipa, estoy en lo mejor de mi puta vida y se cree que voy a malgastar mi "prime time" en un "coche usado" que ha tenido ya incontables dueños y con multitud de piezas ya dadas de sí y a punto de romperse del uso intenso que se le han dado.
> 
> Putas flipadas, le dan lo mejor de su vida a otros y luego buscan a alguien que las quieran cuando se han hartado a follar con todo tipo de gentuza. Son las típicas que ponen en su perfil de Badoo "Estoy harta de juegos", "Busco a alguien para quitarnos juntos de Badoo", "¿Donde están los hombres buenos?", "Si andas buscando sexo, pasa de largo"...
> 
> ...



Para mearse en la boca y que se lo trague sí.
Y más cosas.
Y que limpie, friegue y cocine cuando a mí no me apetezca.


----------



## AhorrarMalditos (24 Jun 2022)

Una cosa, la chicas solo buscan pasta, no te equivoques.


----------



## Madafaca (24 Jun 2022)

amego, tu dame tielefono de mujera.


----------



## Red Star (24 Jun 2022)




----------



## AhorrarMalditos (24 Jun 2022)

Despues del hombre, no hay bicho peor que la mujer en este mundo.


----------



## sonsol (24 Jun 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Las vaginas son así para que salgan bebés cabezones no para que entren penes enormes.
> 
> Asociarse con una mujer menopáusica es regalarle lo más preciado que tenemos, que es el tiempo de vida, a una persona que solo nos va a aportar malestar y dolores de cabeza



Con 40 años una mujer no está menopáusica. Podemos tener hijos de forma natural hasta los 50 y pico.


----------



## Kalevala (25 Jun 2022)

sonsol dijo:


> Con 40 años una mujer no está menopáusica. Podemos tener hijos de forma natural hasta los 50 y pico.


----------



## Jonny Favourite (25 Jun 2022)

Mike Littoris dijo:


> follalas por el culo, eso las sorprenderá



Sí, seguro. Los culos de muchas de esas tías tienen la amplitud del Eurotunel


----------



## D_M (25 Jun 2022)

Red Star dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1101080


----------



## Jonny Favourite (25 Jun 2022)

zapatitos dijo:


> Lo que busquen ellas me da igual, yo se lo que siempre he buscado yo. Si coincide bien y si no pues no pasa nada y hasta más ver.
> 
> Saludos.



Claro,joder. Haced caso a este hombre que sabe lo que dice

Ya lo dice la sabiduría popular

"Prometer y prometer hasta meter y después de metido nada de lo prometido "


----------



## eljusticiero (25 Jun 2022)

*DILE QUE NO ESTÁS INTERESADO, QUE TIENES QUE QUEDAR CON TU AMIGA THAI DE 26 AÑOS Y NO TIENES TIEMPO PARA ESO

TALUECS*


----------



## poppom (25 Jun 2022)

sonsol dijo:


> Con 40 años una mujer no está menopáusica. Podemos tener hijos de forma natural hasta los 50 y pico.



Por eso están las clínicas de fertilidad a reventar de maduras, porque les sale solo con abrirse de piernas sisi


----------



## bit (25 Jun 2022)

Se lava y se estrena.


----------



## Salsa_rosa (25 Jun 2022)

Jajajajaja hay que reirse en su puta cara. Aprovecha joder.


----------



## Punitivum (25 Jun 2022)

En alguna ocasión he visto perfiles de gallinas viejas en cierta app de ligue en la que entro para trolear y putear un poco. 
Es increíble los aires de grandeza que se gastan esas petardas. Con unas exigencias como si fuesen Sofía Loren con 25 años. 
Algo que las hace cabrear bastante es cualquier mención a la menopausia. Probad a preguntarles que si ahora que están con la menopausia tienen el detalle de dejar que se corran dentro.


----------



## Menchi (25 Jun 2022)

Hay un hilo reciente donde un compañero cuenta de lo que estuvo hablando con su prima de 23 años. Él cerca de los 40 o poco más.

Pues le decía la prima que a la edad que ella tenía era el momento de experimentar de todo. Supongo que dentro de eso está cualquier tipo de exceso con alcohol, drogas y situaciones estresantes provocadas por peleas y problemas.

Nada que no sea el tipo de vida que le está vendiendo a la juventud que hay que vivir para "saber" lo que se quiere en la vida.

Lo que no le dicen que según el tipo de experiencias vividas algunas dejan marcas demasiado profunda en la psique/alma de la gente.

¿Por qué enfretarte con deseo a una experiencia tan dolorosa que te deje traumado de por vida? Cualquier persona SANA de la cabeza echaría a correr en la dirección opuesta cuando sabe que estando en un lugar o hará alguna cosa que le va a repercutir negativamente para el resto de la vida.

En cambio hoy por hoy, ese tipo de cosas se celebran. El inmolarse en el abismo es visto como algo positivo.

Luego, claro, cuando se quedan de tralladas de la cabeza como maracas de Machín, que no saben si entran o si salen o si suben o bajan, cuando ya tienen traumas que no quieren repetir... contigo, y actúan siempre a la defensiva... contigo, "porque ellas saben mucho de la vida", entonces en ese momento y sólo en ese momento cuando quieren asentar la cabeza. 

Pero por mucho que quieran ya no tienen esa capacidad, no han aprendido nunca esa habilidad. Por mucho que quieran ya no son capaces de hacerlo porque su sentir no va en la dirección de querer tranquilidad y calma, siempre se quedarán siendo adictas al drama.


----------



## Zbigniew (25 Jun 2022)

No se ustedes yo ligo con shorteens y jóvenes y soy viejo ,calvo y derroido y no tengo un guil.


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (25 Jun 2022)

buena pelicula....te viene una tipa que ya comienza a mearse encima y clavas las rodillas para comerla la tena lady y todavía tienes que dar las gracias...
asi que menos lobos, caperucita!


----------



## ATARAXIO (25 Jun 2022)

sonsol dijo:


> Con 40 años una mujer no está menopáusica. Podemos tener hijos de forma natural hasta los 50 y pico.



Aunque biológicamente fuese posible todo el mundo sabe que no se debe ser madre a la edad de ser abuela . 

No sólo los cambios del organismo pueden provocar daños en el cuerpo del bebé sino también en su mente. 

Todas las toxinas acumuladas en el cuerpo de la madre afectan al desarrollo del feto . No es lo mismo una madre de 20 años que no haya fumado en su vida ( por ejemplo ) que una mujer que se haya metido 146.000 cigarrillos en 20 años . ( 7.300 cajetillas ) 


además de haber comido y bebido múltiples venenos. 

también la mente cambia . A los 40 años si una mujer no ha sido madre .... es una solterona recalcitrante ( aunque esté casada )


----------



## deportista (25 Jun 2022)

Entonces la madre de xico malo lo tuvo a los 70 años.


----------



## vanderwilde (25 Jun 2022)

Esas tías están más corridas que la playa de San Lucas, con más tiros pegados que la tablilla de un coto. El coño no les da más de si. Anda que hay algunas que vaya palmarés que tienen..., y no con 40, sino con 30, y con menos. Hostia, sueltan un tío y cogen otro. Le duran meses.

Eso te lo quitas del medio. Problema seguro, además, que han visto más churras que la escupidera de una fonda, y con esas edades, teniendo suerte, llegan a quererte como un hermano, o como a su gatito, y ya digo, eso teniendo suerte.


----------



## Hans_Asperger (25 Jun 2022)

Kalevala dijo:


>



Y lo peor de todo es que se lo creerá... Dios Santo, cómo están las cabecitas...


----------



## ATARAXIO (25 Jun 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Las vaginas son así para que salgan bebés cabezones no para que entren penes enormes.
> 
> Asociarse con una mujer menopáusica es regalarle lo más preciado que tenemos, que es el tiempo de vida, a una persona que solo nos va a aportar malestar y dolores de cabeza



los anos son la parte final del tracto digestivo y son así para evitar que se escapen las heces, son iguales en todos los animales porque todos somos parientes, los de las aves son más flojos porque por ahí salen los huevos.

No han evolucionado para ser utilizados en el sexo de la misma manera que los pulmones no han evolucionado para respirar humo con nicotina y sin embargo también se usan para eso, con todas sus consecuencias


----------



## ATARAXIO (25 Jun 2022)

Las parafilias en la sociedad que nos han creado ya son tan comunes que se han convertido en normalidad.

Desvinculado el sexo de su carácter sagrado e íntimo todo vale.

¿ Dónde están los límites?






Satisfyer y la escoba de las brujas


El llamado feminismo tuvo otro nombre en el pasado , se le llamó satanismo. Este no es un post moralista ni religioso . No existe Dios ni el Diablo pero sí sus representantes . Y de eso va esta historia : Lo que están haciendo en España es deconstruir a la mujer como hembra de la especie...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## circodelia2 (25 Jun 2022)

"si buscas sexo pasa de largo"
Pues largos paseos con ella para charlar y te sigues vaciando el escroto a mano.
....


----------



## PROM (25 Jun 2022)

circodelia2 dijo:


> "si buscas sexo pasa de largo"
> Pues largos paseos con ella para charlar y te sigues vaciando el escroto a mano.
> ....



Es una frase gloriosa del Tinder, je je. yo solo entro por amor,


----------



## magnificent (25 Jun 2022)

Lo dices como si una hezpañola de 22 años no tuviera ya el coño taladrado 

Le llevan taladrando el toto moros y negros desde los 16 jajaja con full the ETS


----------



## BogadeAriete (25 Jun 2022)

Lo enfocas mal... Dales falsas esperanzas, juega con ellas, ríete de su desesperación por pillar beta proveedor, y luego te las follas con desprecio y perversión, con escupitajos a la cara, bondaje, y todo el veneno a la geta cuminyourface, haz con ella todo lo que una pverca lorealista o tu novia formal nunca haría... Si la vida te da limones, haz limonada. 
Y luego puerta, bloqueo y a otra cosa


----------



## Play_91 (25 Jun 2022)

Mi prima igual. Estaba yo ligándome a tías de 25 años y de repente mi prima me dice que tiene varias amigas solteras (mi prima tiene 39 años) que me las presenta. Le digo que ni de coña que son viejísimas para mi.
Además a mi no me interesa la típica tía universitaria con carrera profesional, yo lo que quiero es follarme perras de 25, aunque me tope con tóxicas.


----------



## Lubinillo (25 Jun 2022)

El problema aquí es que como muchos solo habéis estado con la alemanita o a los sumo con 2 mujeres, que una mujer se haya triscado a 20 ya os parece que se a triscado a medio mundo.


----------



## D_M (25 Jun 2022)

Lo gracioso es lo gregarias que son. En otra ocasión fue la madre de un colega que me dijo "tu que estás soltero, ¿por qué no te juntas con Laura?" (Laura era una tía del vecindario que tuvo novios que eran lo peor de lo peor y era una comebolsas).

Este ejemplo para mí fue clave de que se promueven entre ellas, se venden las unas a las otras a incautos, asi que cuidado.


----------



## estroboscopico (25 Jun 2022)

Dejaos de historias, ganad dinero y tendréis a mujeres de 25, que ya saben lo que quieren y les interesa, porque a esas edades ya han visto lo que es el mercado laboral y que 1.000€ trabajando en una tienda de ropa o en un bar de copas, no les da para nada.

Las mujeres que merecen la pena, salen del mercado a eso de los 21 a 23 años y salen del mercado porque se emparejan, por lo tanto, si tienes más de 25, 26 o 27 años, olvídate de encontrar mujeres que merezcan la pena, más allá de quizás los 25 años, porque lo que hay en el mercado es lo que ocurre con las rebajas, que los primeros días hay cosas buenas, bonitas y baratas, pero conforme pasan los días, al final lo que queda son tallas grandes, cosas horrendas de lo feas que son o productos con taras.

Un hombre más allá de los 30 años, o tiene una carrera profesional de prestigio (médico, abogado, funcionario del grupo A1, etc) o tiene dinero o se va a comer una mierda si pretende encontrar al amor de su vida y sí, te puedes liar con alguna pipiola de 21 o 22 una noche, pero solo son caprichos de niñas tontas que duran lo que duran o son preputis, que cuando lleguen a los 30 o 40, tienen más Km que el baúl de la Piqué, donde ya todos sabéis.

Si no tenéis profesión de prestigio y/o dinero, olvidaos a partir de los 30 de encontrar cosas de calidad, os tendréis que conformar con las que está a vuestro nivel y si no tenéis nivel o no tendréis acceso a hembra o os tendréis que conformar con lo que no quiere nadie.


----------



## D_M (25 Jun 2022)

estroboscopico dijo:


> Dejaos de historias, ganad dinero y tendréis a mujeres de 25, que ya saben lo que quieren y les interesa, porque a esas edades ya han visto lo que es el mercado laboral y que 1.000€ trabajando en una tienda de ropa o en un bar de copas, no les da para nada.
> 
> Las mu



Estás flipado.

1. No gano dinero para darselo a una pedorra.
2. No me junto con pedorras de 25 para relación seria, a esa edad es como comprar acciones de Dia% en la que empezaron a caer desde lo más alto.

Filosofía Leonardo DiCaprio de líarse sólo con tías entre 18-25 manda.


----------



## Espartano27 (25 Jun 2022)

Jonny Favourite dijo:


> Claro,joder. Haced caso a este hombre que sabe lo que dice
> 
> Ya lo dice la sabiduría popular
> 
> "Prometer y prometer hasta meter y después de metido nada de lo prometido "



Eso sirve cuando no había viogen, ahora te pueden meter una denuncia por haberle dicho que eras piloto de avión o neurocirujano, y que has jugado con sus ilusiones, el mfh ya no vale


----------



## Jonny Favourite (25 Jun 2022)

Espartano27 dijo:


> Eso sirve cuando no había viogen, ahora te pueden meter una denuncia por haberle dicho que eras piloto de avión o neurocirujano, y que has jugado con sus ilusiones, el mfh ya no vale



Quizás tengas razón. Soy de la vieja escuela.


----------



## Sr. Obdulio (25 Jun 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Aunque biológicamente fuese posible todo el mundo sabe que no se debe ser madre a la edad de ser abuela .
> 
> No sólo los cambios del organismo pueden provocar daños en el cuerpo del bebé sino también en su mente.
> 
> ...



No olvides el componente genético. El hijo de una fulana que ha conocido el semen de 1000 hombres arrastra adn de esos 1000 tipos. 

A ver si pensáis que nuestros ancestros la querían vírgenes por moda.


----------



## Tales90 (25 Jun 2022)

paketazo dijo:


> Pues mira que no hay coños con 40 primaveras más que taladrados que aún dan juego para tres o cuatro arreones.
> 
> Las putas de 25 tienen kilómetros de rabo entre las piernas, y encima hay que pagarles.
> 
> ...



Además ya muchas de 40 años no les funciona el horno, creen que pueden ser madres todavía pero da igual la de veces que te corras dentro que no van a preñar ya. Así que sino quieres hijos no hay riesgo. A una de 25 años a la primera la preñas.


----------



## Tales90 (25 Jun 2022)

Sr. Obdulio dijo:


> No olvides el componente genético. El hijo de una fulana que ha conocido el semen de 1000 hombres arrastra adn de esos 1000 tipos.
> 
> A ver si pensáis que nuestros ancestros la querían vírgenes por moda.



Se llama hipótesis de la telegonía y está demostrada en moscas. Eso si miras en internet y dicen los "expertos" que es una locura de teoría... Eso si demostrada en moscas pero en el ser humano que se de imposible.


----------



## Rodal (25 Jun 2022)

A ver, no se si existen las segundas oportunidades a los 40 y no digamos a los 50, pero, el trajín en tu casa de tus hijos y de tu mujer te alegra la vida. Es cierto que otras veces cuando no hay nadie y solo estás tu en casa, lo disfrutas. Pero entrar en tu cuchitril a diario y sólo tener como compañía el sonido del televisor no es sano.
Compañeras de trabajo solteras o divorciadas de 40 o más. Son exigentes, a veces demasiado, supongo que se les irá quitando a medida que se acerquen a los 50. Están de buen ver y son simpáticas. No se de donde sacais lo de polifolladas, supongo que es un mito del foro. Follan poco o nada, sacrifican sexo por estabilidad. Miran mucho la estabilidad de su posible compañero, emocional, laboral y por supuesto económica, mas que le mida 30 centímetro o que sean capaces de hacer piruetas en la cama. 
Nadie, y menos las de 40 aguantarían a un triste, a un putero, a un atormentado. Las mochilas emocionales con estas deben ser cero.


----------



## Bill Boss ❤️ (25 Jun 2022)

La inmensa mayoría de mujeres españolas de mediana edad padecen ya de hemorroides externas en ano, así como son portadoras de multitud de cepas VPH en vagina. Esto me lo ha confirmado más de un profesional de la salud con quienes tengo confianza por asuntos laborales. También me han comentado con gran preocupación, la brutal escalada de enfermedades venereas en las mujeres más jóvenes (incluso adolescentes) algunas de ellas como la sífilis prácticamente erradicadas en la UE antes de la llegada de las políticas pro-migratorias.

El virus del papiloma es inextinguible una vez contagiado, permaneciendo de por vida en el huesped al que coloniza diversos tejidos en forma de repositorios, y puede ocasionar multitud de patologías, desde las relativamente inofensivas verrugas hasta diversos tipos de cáncer y enfermedades autoinmunes.

IX.


----------



## charlie3 (25 Jun 2022)

Play_91 dijo:


> Mi prima igual. Estaba yo ligándome a tías de 25 años y de repente mi prima me dice que tiene varias amigas solteras (mi prima tiene 39 años) que me las presenta. Le digo que ni de coña que son viejísimas para mi.
> Además a mi no me interesa la típica tía universitaria con carrera profesional, yo lo que quiero es follarme perras de 25, aunque me tope con tóxicas.



Ud si que sabe


----------



## ATARAXIO (25 Jun 2022)

Sr. Obdulio dijo:


> No olvides el componente genético. El hijo de una fulana que ha conocido el semen de 1000 hombres arrastra adn de esos 1000 tipos.
> 
> A ver si pensáis que nuestros ancestros la querían vírgenes por moda.



Con cada descarga seminal se introducen millones de virus, que sin ser perjudiciales son parte del viroma de la otra persona y que pasan a integrar el cuerpo de la receptora.

O receptor que todavía es peor


----------



## PerotRocaguinarda (25 Jun 2022)

Punitivum dijo:


> En alguna ocasión he visto perfiles de gallinas viejas en cierta app de ligue en la que entro para trolear y putear un poco.
> Es increíble los aires de grandeza que se gastan esas petardas. Con unas exigencias como si fuesen Sofía Loren con 25 años.
> Algo que las hace cabrear bastante es cualquier mención a la menopausia. Probad a preguntarles que si ahora que están con la menopausia tienen el detalle de dejar que se corran dentro.



Cuéntanos más, por favor, que parece algo muy interesante.


----------



## Rodal (25 Jun 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Con cada descarga seminal se introducen millones de virus, que sin ser perjudiciales son parte del viroma de la otra persona y que pasan a integrar el cuerpo de la receptora.
> 
> O receptor que todavía es peor



y eso pasa solo con el semen o tambien con los besos con lengua?


----------



## racalmatt (25 Jun 2022)

Puede ser un escape room divertido...

Un consejo, déjalas cabalgar... sos inimputable


----------



## PerotRocaguinarda (25 Jun 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Las parafilias en la sociedad que nos han creado ya son tan comunes que se han convertido en normalidad.
> 
> Desvinculado el sexo de su carácter sagrado e íntimo todo vale.
> 
> ...



Joder tio, por eso me gusta Burbuja, porque a veces destila sabiduría, es la universidad de la vida.


----------



## D_M (25 Jun 2022)

Rodal dijo:


> supongo que se les irá quitando a medida que se acerquen a los 50. Están de buen ver y son simpáticas. No se de donde sacais lo de polifolladas, supongo que es un mito del foro. Follan poco o nada, sacrifican sexo por estabilidad.



Tu eres tonto, chaval.


----------



## ATARAXIO (25 Jun 2022)

Rodal dijo:


> y eso pasa solo con el semen o tambien con los besos con lengua?



Está precisamente la enfermedad del beso si te sirve la respuesta.







El semen es inmunosupresor . Al eyacular en el recto, el viroma es absorbido como si fuese un supositorio y los macrófagos hacen el resto .


Los espermatozoides son inmunogénicos, por lo cual causan reacciones autoinmunes en caso de que se encuentren en cualquier parte del cuerpo que no sean los testículos. El sistema inmune aprende a diferenciar entre la células del propio organismo y las ajenas. Cualquier elemento extraño es...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## t_chip (25 Jun 2022)

sonsol dijo:


> Con 40 años una mujer no está menopáusica. Podemos tener hijos de forma natural hasta los 50 y pico.



No te lo crees ni tu mientras te tomas un Aquarius.

A partir de los 30 y muchos necesitáis detrás una legión de médicos para que os salga algo medianamente decente del agujero.

Enviado desde mi Mi 10 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## astur_burbuja (25 Jun 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Si, pero con 50 los coños de 20 son como la estrella Alfa del Centauro: *Inalcanzables*, pero los coños de 40 son cercanos y a veces accesibles.
> Por eso echo de menso los coños de 40: Porque sé que de vez en cuando aún cae alguno, pero los de 20.....



Otro loser.

Billetera.


----------



## XRL (25 Jun 2022)

D_M dijo:


>



cuantos miles de €€€€se dejó para que le pongan cara de asco y corran cuando les quiere tocar? xd


----------



## XRL (25 Jun 2022)

BogadeAriete dijo:


> Lo enfocas mal... Dales falsas esperanzas, juega con ellas, ríete de su desesperación por pillar beta proveedor, y luego te las follas con desprecio y perversión, con escupitajos a la cara, bondaje, y todo el veneno a la geta cuminyourface, haz con ella todo lo que una pverca lorealista o tu novia formal nunca haría... Si la vida te da limones, haz limonada.
> Y luego puerta, bloqueo y a otra cosa



y que te denuncie xd


----------



## Visilleras (25 Jun 2022)

Si no te pone una pistola en la cabeza, vamos bien


----------



## Punitivum (25 Jun 2022)

PerotRocaguinarda dijo:


> Cuéntanos más, por favor, que parece algo muy interesante.









Pues mira, si algo destaco es la desconexión con la realidad y la imagen absolutamente distorsionada de si mismas. 

Petardas arrugadas posando como si tuvieran 18 años, enseñando algún piercing o tatuaje cutre. Tías en los 40 que ya pueden dar gracias si cualquier matao les da los buenos días, exigiendo con una soberbia indescriptible. "Si tienes más/menos de X años no me hables " , "Sin fotos no contesto ", "Abstenerse babosos, salidos....(La lista no tiene fin) " Si no eres de mi ciudad no me hagas perder el tiempo "... Así hasta el infinito. 

Si alguien creía que con los años y los rechazos se volvían más humildes, está muy equivocado. 
Se vuelven unas misándricas y resentidas, y son el perfil mayoritario que pone la denuncia falsa a su ex para poder salir de fiesta y follarse a otros sin obstáculos. 

Trolearlas es muy fácil, terapéutico y gratificante. Les dices algo de la menopausia o que morirán solas rodeadas de gatos y 
te responden insultando, intentando herir, y ahí ves su frustración y su odio profundo por no haber pillado al Cristian Grey que ellas creían merecer. 

Os recomiendo a todos que lo probéis. Están tan enfermas que algunas hasta acaban interesándose por ti al ver que las tratas al taponazo.


----------



## Fra Diavolo (25 Jun 2022)

Hombre, si vales la pena como hombre, la verdad es que una de 40 años va a usar todos los sucios trucos que conoce para engancharte.
Eso lo saben todas las mujeres de cualquier edad. Más aún las que ya tienes muchos kms.

Es decir: le va a sacar punta a tu inhiesto miembro, enrojecido por el uso y los inhibidores de la 5 fosfodiesterasa que te vas a tener que tomar para aguantar el ritmo.

Que luego este como una cabra es a parte, pero las primeras semanas será la mujer de tu vida.


Si no muestran interés o te las intentan encasquetar es que te están haciendo un favor. No tú a ellas.


----------



## joser_jr (25 Jun 2022)

Play_91 dijo:


> Mi prima igual. Estaba yo ligándome a tías de 25 años y de repente mi prima me dice que tiene varias amigas solteras (mi prima tiene 39 años) que me las presenta. Le digo que ni de coña que son viejísimas para mi.
> Además a mi no me interesa la típica tía universitaria con carrera profesional, yo lo que quiero es follarme perras de 25, aunque me tope con tóxicas.



¿Pero eres del 91? Normal que no te vayas con mujeres de 39 años....

Cuando tengas 45 será diferente....


----------



## lucky starr (25 Jun 2022)

Hay que follarse a toda cierva que se te ponga a tiro, el único criterio para descartar es que sea fea.

Pareces nuevo.

EDITO:

¿Eres del 91?

¿Para que cojones hablas con viejas? 

Las de 40 son buenas para los de 40-50.


----------



## propileos (25 Jun 2022)

Yo tengo amigos casados con carruseleras de 40.
A los 40 si no han conseguido atrapar al futbolista o equivalente vuelven su mirada a pagafantas del pasado, a los que escupieron a la cara, para ver si se casa con ellas y las preña.


----------



## Rodal (25 Jun 2022)

D_M dijo:


> Tu eres tonto, chaval.



pues depende de la edad, el entorno que frecuentes, tu vivencias... unas cuantas cosas personales que usted desconoce de mi y yo de usted. Pues lo mismo si, lo mismo no.


----------



## PerotRocaguinarda (25 Jun 2022)

Punitivum dijo:


> Trolearlas es muy fácil, terapéutico y gratificante. Les dices algo de la menopausia o que morirán solas rodeadas de gatos y
> te responden insultando, intentando herir, y ahí ves su frustración y su odio profundo por no haber pillado al Cristian Grey que ellas creían merecer.
> 
> Os recomiendo a todos que lo probéis. Están tan enfermas que algunas hasta acaban interesándose por ti al ver que las tratas al taponazo.





Joderrrrr, tiiio, qué entretenimiento más cojonudo.

Y lo mejor es que se interese por tí alguna a la que hayas troleao.

Aunque cuidaaao, puede ser una trampa.


----------



## louis.gara (25 Jun 2022)

Fóllatelas, eso las confundirá, y a tu amiga también


----------



## Lonchafina (25 Jun 2022)

En el pecado lleváis la penitencia.


----------



## sinoesporlasbuenas... (25 Jun 2022)

Y de repente se despertó todo húmedo el op


----------



## Drogoprofe (25 Jun 2022)

Buena analogía, el rabo negroide da el coño de si...
Luego salchicha pasillo


----------



## silenus (25 Jun 2022)

MFH de toda la vida, no veo el problema.


----------



## Arthur69 (25 Jun 2022)

D_M dijo:


> No lo flipa, estoy en lo mejor de mi puta vida y se cree que voy a malgastar mi "prime time" en un "coche usado" que ha tenido ya incontables dueños y con multitud de piezas ya dadas de sí y a punto de romperse del uso intenso que se le han dado.
> 
> Putas flipadas, le dan lo mejor de su vida a otros y luego buscan a alguien que las quieran cuando se han hartado a follar con todo tipo de gentuza. Son las típicas que ponen en su perfil de Badoo "Estoy harta de juegos", "Busco a alguien para quitarnos juntos de Badoo", "¿Donde están los hombres buenos?", "Si andas buscando sexo, pasa de largo"...
> 
> ...



Si tienen ingresos estables píllate a la más delgadite sin dudarlo.
Ah, y que hable moderadamente.
No lo dudes. 
Míralo como inversión.


----------



## astur_burbuja (25 Jun 2022)

eljusticiero dijo:


> *DILE QUE NO ESTÁS INTERESADO, QUE TIENES QUE QUEDAR CON TU AMIGA THAI DE 26 AÑOS Y NO TIENES TIEMPO PARA ESO
> 
> TALUECS*




26 años? Sois gerontófilos confesos


----------



## astur_burbuja (25 Jun 2022)

estroboscopico dijo:


> Dejaos de historias, ganad dinero y tendréis a mujeres de 25, que ya saben lo que quieren y les interesa, porque a esas edades ya han visto lo que es el mercado laboral y que 1.000€ trabajando en una tienda de ropa o en un bar de copas, no les da para nada.
> 
> Las mujeres que merecen la pena, salen del mercado a eso de los 21 a 23 años y salen del mercado porque se emparejan, por lo tanto, si tienes más de 25, 26 o 27 años, olvídate de encontrar mujeres que merezcan la pena, más allá de quizás los 25 años, porque lo que hay en el mercado es lo que ocurre con las rebajas, que los primeros días hay cosas buenas, bonitas y baratas, pero conforme pasan los días, al final lo que queda son tallas grandes, cosas horrendas de lo feas que son o productos con taras.
> 
> ...



Magistral.

Lo que nunca pensé es que se tuviera que explicar a hombres en este foro y no a mujeres


----------



## astur_burbuja (25 Jun 2022)

Punitivum dijo:


> Pues mira, si algo destaco es la desconexión con la realidad y la imagen absolutamente distorsionada de si mismas.
> 
> Petardas arrugadas posando como si tuvieran 18 años, enseñando algún piercing o tatuaje cutre. Tías en los 40 que ya pueden dar gracias si cualquier matao les da los buenos días, exigiendo con una soberbia indescriptible. "Si tienes más/menos de X años no me hables " , "Sin fotos no contesto ", "Abstenerse babosos, salidos....(La lista no tiene fin) " Si no eres de mi ciudad no me hagas perder el tiempo "... Así hasta el infinito.
> 
> ...



Se nota cuando alguien habla sabiendo de lo que habla y con experiencia.

100% de acuerdo


----------



## Tomasinhatrick (25 Jun 2022)

cortatijeras dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1101408
> 
> "Lo que es ha quedado claro, ahora discutimos el precio"



Brootal


----------



## B. Golani (25 Jun 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Si, pero con 50 los coños de 20 son como la estrella Alfa del Centauro: *Inalcanzables*, pero los coños de 40 son cercanos y a veces accesibles.
> Por eso echo de menso los coños de 40: Porque sé que de vez en cuando aún cae alguno, pero los de 20.....



con 50 años . te follas a las de 20 pagando y te quedas como dios


----------



## B. Golani (25 Jun 2022)

sonsol dijo:


> Con 40 años una mujer no está menopáusica. Podemos tener hijos de forma natural hasta los 50 y pico.



ja ja ja ja ja a los 50 la preñez es una excepcion


----------



## ciberobrero (25 Jun 2022)

D_M dijo:


> No lo flipa, estoy en lo mejor de mi puta vida y se cree que voy a malgastar mi "prime time" en un "coche usado" que ha tenido ya incontables dueños y con multitud de piezas ya dadas de sí y a punto de romperse del uso intenso que se le han dado.
> 
> Putas flipadas, le dan lo mejor de su vida a otros y luego buscan a alguien que las quieran cuando se han hartado a follar con todo tipo de gentuza. Son las típicas que ponen en su perfil de Badoo "Estoy harta de juegos", "Busco a alguien para quitarnos juntos de Badoo", "¿Donde están los hombres buenos?", "Si andas buscando sexo, pasa de largo"...
> 
> ...




Pero se dejan hacer más guarradas, ya no son remilgosas porque con el síndrome pre menopausia las entra acojone


----------



## Carne vieja (25 Jun 2022)

Madre mía, cuanto meapilas herbívoro. ¿De que cueva habéis salido?

Tenéis un problema y no son ellas, sois vosotros proyectando vuestras frustraciones.

Ahora, que las tias están kilometradas... evideeeeente.
Coño derroido? Pocas almejas os habéis comido, me parece a mi.

No se Rick...

Con cierta edad ya no le encuentras UTILIDAD a estar en pareja, las parejas (NO LAS MUJERES) frenan tu vida en el 90% de los casos. Si tienes salud mental y una buena actitud, no te emparejes.


----------



## Lobo macho (25 Jun 2022)




----------



## LordEntrophy (25 Jun 2022)

_[...] "¿Donde están los hombres buenos?", [...]_

Pues, evidentemente, en su familia formada hace años con "las mujeres buenas" una década antes.

Los malotes y las vivalavida desperdiciaron la ventana de oportunidad y ahora pagan dicho coste de oportunidad perdido, salvo alguna afortunada excepción.

Normalmente lo bueno no llega a salir al mercado usado de segunda mano.


----------



## Pagaaloslistoscontudinero (25 Jun 2022)

Para el que solo piensa en meterla, casi cualquiera le vale.
Para el que exige bastante más que eso, no se conforma con la primera que se le cruza.


----------



## ruvigri (25 Jun 2022)

la persona más feliz que conozco es jubilado hetero vive en capital y el verano al pueblo.


----------



## Itanimulli (25 Jun 2022)

Ande vas con esa afoto? Ni de coña es representativa. Te lo arreglo.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (25 Jun 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Cuando tengas 50 tacos como yo echarás de menos los coños derroidos de 40 años: Acuérdate de lo que te digo (y de momento disfruta).




Y cuando tengas 60 echarás de menos los de 50. Pero el caso, es que hay que regirse por las leyes de la biología. ¿Tú ves a dos leones matándose entre ellos por una leona con una edad equivalente a los 40 de la hembra humana?¿Verdad que no?


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (25 Jun 2022)

Itanimulli dijo:


> Ande vas con esa afoto? Ni de coña es representativa. Te lo arreglo.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (25 Jun 2022)

Lonchafina dijo:


> En el pecado lleváis la penitencia.




En este caso:

En el pescado (podrido) lleváis la penitencia.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (25 Jun 2022)

sonsol dijo:


> Con 40 años una mujer no está menopáusica. Podemos tener hijos de forma natural hasta los 50 y pico.




Mi abuela tuvo a mi tía con 40, pero antes ya había tenido a mi padre y a mi otra tía a los 25-30. Y como dijo una vez, fue una sorpresa, porque ya no contaba con algo así.


----------



## Pollepolle (25 Jun 2022)

cortatijeras dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1101408
> 
> "Lo que es ha quedado claro, ahora discutimos el precio"



Jajajaja buenisimos los textos!!


----------



## alexforum (25 Jun 2022)

Carne vieja dijo:


> Madre mía, cuanto meapilas herbívoro. ¿De que cueva habéis salido?
> 
> Tenéis un problema y no son ellas, sois vosotros proyectando vuestras frustraciones.
> 
> ...



Es la paradoja nuncafollista de Burbuja.

Por un lado está mal que las mujeres tengan muchos kms, ellos las necesitan semivirgenes.

Por otro lado, siempre hay queja de que son muy sosas y que tienen muchas exigencias para echar un polvo. Lo cual contradice e primer párrafo.

Al final la conclusión es que en este foro lo que jode no es que ellas tengan muchos km, sino que los km que ellas han echado no han sido con los foreros.


----------



## Persea (25 Jun 2022)

D_M dijo:


> No lo flipa, estoy en lo mejor de mi puta vida y se cree que voy a malgastar mi "prime time" en un "coche usado" que ha tenido ya incontables dueños y con multitud de piezas ya dadas de sí y a punto de romperse del uso intenso que se le han dado.
> 
> Putas flipadas, le dan lo mejor de su vida a otros y luego buscan a alguien que las quieran cuando se han hartado a follar con todo tipo de gentuza. Son las típicas que ponen en su perfil de Badoo "Estoy harta de juegos", "Busco a alguien para quitarnos juntos de Badoo", "¿Donde están los hombres buenos?", "Si andas buscando sexo, pasa de largo"...
> 
> ...



Yo no me arrejunto por otros motivos distintos, pero lo que me llama la atencion de tu argumentacion es que parece que las quieres virgenes, cuando tu no eres mas que un putero.


----------



## Stag Party (25 Jun 2022)

alexforum dijo:


> Es la paradoja nuncafollista de Burbuja.
> 
> Por un lado está mal que las mujeres tengan muchos kms, ellos las necesitan semivirgenes.
> 
> ...



Creo que nadie del foro ha negado esto. Al contrario, eso demuestra la regla de pareto del 80/20. 

Nosotros queremos lo que otros se llevaron gratis. Yo no pienso cargar con un coño mohoso de 40 años, cuando ese mismo coño se ofrecia gratis al alfilla, cuando tenia 20.


----------



## NCB (25 Jun 2022)

A lo mejor son birjenes todavía


----------



## Polybolis (25 Jun 2022)

Joder, qué pejigueros sois.

Mándamelas, PM.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (25 Jun 2022)

NCB dijo:


> A lo mejor son birjenes todavía




Esas ya no tienen virgen ni el culo.


----------



## terraenxebre (25 Jun 2022)

Mike Littoris dijo:


> follalas por el culo, eso las sorprenderá



Lo dudo


----------



## notorius.burbujo (25 Jun 2022)

muy señoritos estan los foreros me parece a mi.


----------



## notorius.burbujo (25 Jun 2022)

alexforum dijo:


> Es la paradoja nuncafollista de Burbuja.
> 
> Por un lado está mal que las mujeres tengan muchos kms, ellos las necesitan semivirgenes.
> 
> ...



este foro lo que pasa que es que esta repleto de fracasados que necesitan algo en que escudarse para no tener que asumir que van a morir virgenes y no van a follar ni pagando.


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (25 Jun 2022)

ponte en oferta para atraer mas demanda!


----------



## gilmour38 (25 Jun 2022)

mejor una panchita joven, que te de mucho amol y que será semivirgen.


----------



## alexforum (25 Jun 2022)

Stag Party dijo:


> Creo que nadie del foro ha negado esto. Al contrario, eso demuestra la regla de pareto del 80/20.
> 
> Nosotros queremos lo que otros se llevaron gratis. Yo no pienso cargar con un coño mohoso de 40 años, cuando ese mismo coño se ofrecia gratis al alfilla, cuando tenia 20.



A ver una cosa no quita la otra.

Obviamente yo tampoco quiero a la típica listilla que se ha follado todo y que ahora viene a engancharme de mala manera porque me ve como un carapadre. En eso estamos de acuerdo, a esas follar y huir.

Pero por otro lado no está mal destacar que hay mucho frustrado-nuncafollista en el foro que a la vez que las quieren semivirgenes se quejan de que es difícil follar.


----------



## Charo afgana (25 Jun 2022)

Pues no te "juntes",

aprovecha para follarte a todo el grupito de zorritas milf,

a ellas les da igual, es más, competirán entre ellas por ser la preferida,
hasta tríos te puedes montar si las metes en el vicio y el guarreo,
y buenas lentejas post-coitales,

el truco es pegarle una super follada a la primera y que se corra la voz,

las oportunidades te aparecen por delante de las narices y las desperdicias.


----------



## Ponix (25 Jun 2022)

Igual esperas a follarte unas prostitutas virgenes... pringao.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (25 Jun 2022)

alexforum dijo:


> Es la paradoja nuncafollista de Burbuja.
> 
> Por un lado está mal que las mujeres tengan muchos kms, ellos las necesitan semivirgenes.
> 
> ...



Aqui alguien se esta hinchando a follar y ese alguien no soy yo.

Siempre lo he dicho...

Tengo que darle al boton de reset, volver a nacer y hacer las cosas mejor, esto es una derroición insoportable.


----------



## ironpipo (25 Jun 2022)

notorius.burbujo dijo:


> este foro lo que pasa que es que esta repleto de fracasados que necesitan algo en que escudarse para no tener que asumir que van a morir virgenes y no van a follar ni pagando.



TODAS PUTAS! 
Menos conmigo. 

Al OP: si fueras un partidazo posicionado premium en tu prime, ya una buena coneja te habría echado el guante hace rato.


----------



## Plasta (25 Jun 2022)

Y encima vendrán con hijos...


----------



## Alatristeando (25 Jun 2022)

Veo normal que una mujer quiera emparejarse con un carapadre, si él está dispuesto no hay nada en contra. Yo creo que un hombre a partir de cierta edad sólo debería ofrecer el momento, nada de compromiso. Escuchas a viejos de 60 años hablando de su "chica" y dan pena... ahí los ves creyéndose triunfadores con un chocho que han conocido por app's de ligue ignorando la vida han llevado.


----------



## sonsol (25 Jun 2022)

poppom dijo:


> Por eso están las clínicas de fertilidad a reventar de maduras, porque les sale solo con abrirse de piernas sisi



Porque es el primero que tienen. Las que han tenido hijos antes no tienen tanto problema.


----------



## Vientosolar (25 Jun 2022)

sonsol dijo:


> Con 40 años una mujer no está menopáusica. Podemos tener hijos de forma natural hasta los 50 y pico.



Una de 100.000, sí. A partir de los 35 empiezan a bajar drásticamente las posibilidades, y a partir de los 37 comienza el desastre.









«Un embarazo espontáneo a partir de los 45 es dificilísimo»


A partir de los 35 años, disminuye la «cantidad» de los ovocitos y también su «calidad»




www.elcorreo.com


----------



## sonsol (25 Jun 2022)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> Mi abuela tuvo a mi tía con 40, pero antes ya había tenido a mi padre y a mi otra tía a los 25-30. Y como dijo una vez, fue una sorpresa, porque ya no contaba con algo así.



Pues señal de que tu abuela seguía siendo atractiva y atrayendo a machos, pero eso no te lo va a decir.

"Las sorpresitas" de las mujeres son obviedades camufladas de yo sólo soy una florecilla silvestre...pero bien que se dejó traladar y que se corrieran dentro ¿eh?


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (25 Jun 2022)

sonsol dijo:


> Pues señal de que tu abuela seguía siendo atractiva y atrayendo a machos, pero eso no te lo va a decir.
> 
> "Las sorpresitas" de las mujeres son obviedades camufladas de yo sólo soy una florecilla silvestre...pero bien que se dejó traladar y que se corrieran dentro ¿eh?




El único que se la taladraba era mi abuelo desde los 16.

Hasta esta generación degenerada, todos los de mi familia se taladraron a sus mujeres desde los 16-18.




En España hubo épocas en las que no existía la degeneración actual, las relaciones eran normales y era un país con futuro:


Con el malvado Franco:










Gracias PSOE:


----------



## lascanteras723 (25 Jun 2022)

En economía con dos cojones. Aunque ha sido interesante leeros a algunos.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (25 Jun 2022)

lascanteras723 dijo:


> En economía con dos cojones. Aunque ha sido interesante leeros a algunos.




Una sociedad destruida a causa de relaciones degeneradas tiene mucho que ver con la economía. Somos un país arrasado, como si hubiera una guerra. Ya no hay niños españoles, por tanto España desaparecerá.


----------



## Furymundo (25 Jun 2022)

Itanimulli dijo:


> Ande vas con esa afoto? Ni de coña es representativa. Te lo arreglo.



me encantan la combinacion de sonrisas y esas miradas.
asi es como te quedas cuando te has dado cuenta que pazuzu te ha cagado en el nvcleo.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (25 Jun 2022)

Furymundo dijo:


> me encantan la combinacion de sonrisas y esas miradas.
> asi es como te quedas cuando te has dado cuenta que pazuzu te ha cagado en el nvcleo.




Son el equivalente de esto:


----------



## Furymundo (25 Jun 2022)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> Son el equivalente de esto:



un clasico.


----------



## astur_burbuja (25 Jun 2022)

sonsol dijo:


> Con 40 años una mujer no está menopáusica. Podemos tener hijos de forma natural hasta los 50 y pico.




Lo que podéis hacer y lo hacéis muy bien siempre es pensar solo en vosotras, sin importaros el bien y el mal ni los demás. Por eso vienes a un foro a decir todo orgullosa que puedes tener hijos a los 50, sin pensar si eso va a ser bueno para tu futuro hijo (que no lo es), porque no puedes ser buena madre a los 50 de un bebe. A los 50 puedes serlo de tu tercer hijo que tiene 10, de tu segundo que tiene 20 y del mayor que tiene 30.

Os pasa lo mismo asesinando bebes. Matais a vuestro propio hijo, lo llamáis interrupción (palabra que ha inventado un hombre para que no tengais que pensar) y a seguir zorreando hasta que a los 40 venis a un foro a dar lecciones.

Sois chusma, basura moral.


----------



## Tubiegah (25 Jun 2022)

así me gusta, gente sana que va cumpliendo los años de 1 en 1


----------



## damnit (25 Jun 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Cuando tengas 50 tacos como yo echarás de menos los coños derroidos de 40 años: Acuérdate de lo que te digo (y de momento disfruta).



Con 50 ese señor podrá pagar a una señorita de 25 si le place. No veo dónde está el problema en ser selectivo cuando ellas han sido selectivas toda la vida.


----------



## Nelsonvigum (25 Jun 2022)

En este caso puedes decir aquello de "las mujeres me persiguen...pero yo soy más rápido".


----------



## Lubinillo (25 Jun 2022)

Mi madre no aunque mi padre si. Porque unos si y otras no?


----------



## ZX9 (25 Jun 2022)

¿Cuál es la motivación de 200 ratas que entráis a un foro a repetir mierda dicha por cualquier imbécil, a intercambiar aplausos con cretinos diciendo nada y leyéndoles nada, a dejar caer todo lo valioso, a huir de las pruebas de la realidad, a soltar vuestra mierda evitando las ideas demostradamente superiores, a huir rabiosamente humillados de las ideas nuevas?

Todos vivís para el autoengaño y para la autoestima. Os diferenciáis de los que criticáis sólo en que tenéis menos poder.

Lo repito: Las personas sólo nos diferenciamos en 2 cosas: 1. Ética, creer que cada acto tiene consecuencia. 2. La capacidad de generar ideas exclusivas.

Todos vosotros tenéis ética cero y cero capacidad de generar ideas, ergo todos sois iguales, y las ratas a las que criticáis también son iguales a vosotros. Si difieren en algo es porque ellos imitaron mariconamente a los mierdas que tenían al lado (imitaron A) y vosotros imitasteis mariconamente a los mierdas que teníais al lado (imitasteis B). Si aparentemente os diferenciáis en algo habéis llegado a ese algo ejecutando la misma acción por lo mismo y para lo mismo.


----------



## Salchichonio (25 Jun 2022)

ironpipo dijo:


> TODAS PUTAS!
> Menos conmigo.
> 
> Al OP: si fueras un partidazo posicionado premium en tu prime, ya una buena coneja te habría echado el guante hace rato.



Efectivamente.

El OP es un deshecho, medio calvo y barrigudo, que no ha pillado cacho y está fuertemente resentido.

Y viene aquí buscando palmeros de idéntico perfil


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (25 Jun 2022)

Jonny Favourite dijo:


> Sí, seguro. Los culos de muchas de esas tías tienen la amplitud del Eurotunel



Doy fe.


----------



## Trabajar para el enemigo (25 Jun 2022)

sonsol dijo:


> Con 40 años una mujer no está menopáusica. Podemos tener hijos de forma natural hasta los 50 y pico.



La menopausia puede empezar antes de los 40 tranquilamente. Normalmente cuanto más precoces son en la pubertad más pronto les llega. Aunque tampoco hay un interruptor, puede ser un proceso gradual con acelerones, frenazos y hasta marcha atrás.


----------



## alas97 (25 Jun 2022)

pues te lo pierdes.

ahora es cuando quiere que la lleves a conocer el mundo, alojarse en los mejores bungalow de asia, subir el anapurna, cenar en chantillon por la noche y amanecer en una gondola en las vegas, pero que lo pagues tu.


----------



## sonsol (25 Jun 2022)

astur_burbuja dijo:


> Lo que podéis hacer y lo hacéis muy bien siempre es pensar solo en vosotras, sin importaros el bien y el mal ni los demás. Por eso vienes a un foro a decir todo orgullosa que puedes tener hijos a los 50, sin pensar si eso va a ser bueno para tu futuro hijo (que no lo es), porque no puedes ser buena madre a los 50 de un bebe. A los 50 puedes serlo de tu tercer hijo que tiene 10, de tu segundo que tiene 20 y del mayor que tiene 30.
> 
> Os pasa lo mismo asesinando bebes. Matais a vuestro propio hijo, lo llamáis interrupción (palabra que ha inventado un hombre para que no tengais que pensar) y a seguir zorreando hasta que a los 40 venis a un foro a dar lecciones.
> 
> Sois chusma, basura moral.



Cuanta mierda sueltas por esa boca...


----------



## sonsol (25 Jun 2022)

Trabajar para el enemigo dijo:


> La menopausia puede empezar antes de los 40 tranquilamente. Normalmente cuanto más precoces son en la pubertad más pronto les llega. Aunque tampoco hay un interruptor, puede ser un proceso gradual con acelerones, frenazos y hasta marcha atrás.



Los hombres siempre sabéis más de todo, ¿verdad?


----------



## Intuitiva Feladora (25 Jun 2022)

Imagínate que una de ellas es Ayuso y tú perdiendo la oportunidades de tener una sexy sugar mami.


----------



## Felson (25 Jun 2022)

Si son buenas personas, da igual la edad. El problema es que hay mucha persona en este mundo (más o menos un 80%, por decir, incluidas hijas, hermanas, padras y madros, amigos y amigas, gentes y gentas....). Es una desgracia que nos demos cuenta de tal circunstancia, pues dejamos pasar a esas pocas gentes que son buena gente, mujeres u hombres, pero, dados los tiempos, ya no te fías ni de tu sombra (y eso es algo que querían que hiciéramos y que entraba en su planes para dividir hasta a a uno consigo mismo):

Maquiavelo. El Príncipe:

"La mayoría de los hombres, mientras no se les prive de sus bienes y de su honor, viven felices; entonces, el príncipe es libre para combatir la ambición de las minorías".

"... el príncipe con vocación de permanecer, si no tuviere oposición, la fabricará él mismo, pues estando así, sus súbditos, ocupados en enfrentarse unos con otros, no pensarán en unirse contra él ..."


----------



## Trabajar para el enemigo (25 Jun 2022)

sonsol dijo:


> Los hombres siempre sabéis más de todo, ¿verdad?



Pregúntate por qué.

Ah no, espera, que eso requiere curiosidad intelectual.


----------



## sonsol (25 Jun 2022)

Trabajar para el enemigo dijo:


> Pregúntate por qué.
> 
> Ah no, espera, que eso requiere curiosidad intelectual.



Sí claro, por eso el mundo está como está, exclusivamente por la clarividencia masculina jua jua.


----------



## Trabajar para el enemigo (25 Jun 2022)

sonsol dijo:


> Sí claro, por eso el mundo está como está, exclusivamente por la clarividencia masculina jua jua.



Pues españa no es que esté mejorando mucho desde el 2004 que mandan las mujeres.


----------



## astur_burbuja (25 Jun 2022)

sonsol dijo:


> Cuanta mierda sueltas por esa boca...




Me alegro que lo consideres mierda. No quiero estar en el mismo barco que un ser como tú. Algún aborto que reconocer?


----------



## astur_burbuja (25 Jun 2022)

Trabajar para el enemigo dijo:


> Pues españa no es que esté mejorando mucho desde el 2004 que mandan las mujeres.




En este siglo, desde que mandan ellas, ya nadie es feliz, ni ellas ni nosotros.

No se podía saber y tal…


----------



## magufone (25 Jun 2022)

astur_burbuja dijo:


> En este siglo, desde que mandan ellas, ya nadie es feliz, ni ellas ni nosotros.
> 
> No se podía saber y tal…



mira que Suecia nos marcaba el camino (el nivel de desquicie de las nordicas da para libro) pero ni por esas...
pues hala...


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (25 Jun 2022)

jojojojojo


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (25 Jun 2022)

Lubinillo dijo:


> El problema aquí es que como muchos solo habéis estado con la alemanita o a los sumo con 2 mujeres, que una mujer se haya triscado a 20 ya os parece que se a triscado a medio mundo.



A ver si tú contestas a la pregunta que ningún modernillo suele contestar. Por curiosidad.

¿Cuál se supone que es el límite? ¿19? ¿20? ¿40? ¿1000? ¿No existe límite?

En caso de que no haya límite ¿Algún problema con que la tipa fuese puta o viajase a Arabia a que le cagasen en el pecho? Entiendo que ninguno o en todo caso sería casi indiferente. Como si es virgen o inexperta.


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (25 Jun 2022)

Por otro lado por aportar algo de variedad al hilo.

¿Qué pensaríais si yo os dijese que he conocido a más de una de 40 tacos o treintamuchos que pondría la mano en el fuego porque no han catado varón? 

Eso sí eran más bien feas o muy feas directamente. Pero haberlas haylas.


----------



## HaCHa (25 Jun 2022)

Vamos, que no follas ni con intermediación de agente.


----------



## Stag Party (25 Jun 2022)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> Por otro lado por aportar algo de variedad al hilo.
> 
> ¿Qué pensaríais si yo os dijese que he conocido a más de una de 40 tacos o treintamuchos que pondría la mano en el fuego porque no han catado varón?
> 
> Eso sí eran más bien feas o muy feas directamente. Pero haberlas haylas.



Por feas entiendo enfermedad o deformidad grave. En plan obesa mórbida, tia que le falte la mandibula o cosas así.

Porque si no, no me creo que sean virgenes en España.


----------



## Karlos Smith (25 Jun 2022)

zapatitos dijo:


> Tienes que ser muy trans neutro mariconazo para no apretarle las clavijas con ganas a la de la foto, pero que muchísimo y sin acritud.
> 
> Saludos.



De eso no hay duda pero la cosa va de no quedarse el pack completo, para follar valen, pero luego saldran las neuras y mejor bomba de humo.


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (25 Jun 2022)

En realidad si lees todo el hilo te das cuenta de como de forma natural se reproducen los viejos esquemas sin necesidad de ningún criterio religioso o de tipo moral. Sino simple sentido común.

Al final el valor de una mujer se deteriora de forma inapelable atendiendo al número de compañeros sexuales que haya tenido. Esto tiene visos de convertirse en un axioma.

Lo ha dicho más de un forero ¿Por qué van ellos a pagar el precio más alto por aquello que otros se llevaron prácticamente gratis y sin inversión o riesgo alguno? Podrían argumentar pues "por amor". Pero coño no es el feminismo el primero que niega dicho amor romántico o lo considera una barrera la libre expresión de la sexualidad femenina.

Es decir en tanto no les interesa para poder ser promiscuas en el grado que prefieran, no se acuerdan del amor. Ahora bien si se trata de fidelizar a un tipo en base a la monogamia más estricta, ahí sí, ahí ya se acuerdan del "amor".

Dicho lo cual esto lo tienen que comprender hasta las foreras más reacias o molestas por este tipo de comentarios.

Vamos a ver que una persona permanezca contigo toda su vida, la comparta o arriesgue su salud y patrimonio en ese proyecto implicar necesariamente una inversión considerable. Yo creo que este punto es irrefutable.

Ergo, si alguien realiza semejante inversión en otra persona debe de tener al menos la percepción de que es recompensado en igual medida, o mejor aún, que sale ganando.

Pues bien como va a convencer una mujer que ha pasado por mil vicisitudes, que ha hecho de todo con todos por pura afición o gusto, incluso por "experimentar" que se dice ahora, que al tipo que se supone más ha querido en su vida, el último se entiende, le va a racanear o le va a poner precio para regalarle aquello que antes otorgaba graciosamente y sin el menor reparo. O bien la tipa en cuestión lo da todo así del tirón sin esperar nada a cambio y queda a disposición de lo él prefiera, o bien le está claramente timando.

Y yo entiendo que esto molesta y jode a más de una, que dirán que ellos esto y lo otro. Pero es de una lógica aplastante. 

Luego al final solo tendrán derecho a exigir y ponerse en valor aquellas que tuvieran las piernas o el corazón cerrados. Tengan la edad que tengan. Y esto va a misa. 
Como no depende de ninguna consideración moral, pues va a dar igual lo que digan los progres. Va a seguir siendo así manque les joda. O en todo caso pasará lo que pasa actualmente que cuando el valor de ella se deteriore más allá de lo razonable se buscará a un tipo de "bajo valor" al que pueda aspirar y pague dicho precio. Sin más.


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (25 Jun 2022)

Stag Party dijo:


> Por feas entiendo enfermedad o deformidad grave. En plan obesa mórbida, tia que le falte la mandibula o cosas así.
> 
> Porque si no, no me creo que sean virgenes en España.



Pues no, normalitas tirando a feas. Con sobrepeso, aunque sin exagerar. Tímidas, sin gracia, singularmente introvertidas etc... etc... 

De esas te podría nombrar al menos dos, frisando la cuarentena. Si alguna ha catado, que sea UNO y no mucho más.


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (25 Jun 2022)

Lubinillo dijo:


> Mi madre no aunque mi padre si. Porque unos si y otras no?



¿Porque no son iguales?


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (25 Jun 2022)

sonsol dijo:


> Los hombres siempre sabéis más de todo, ¿verdad?



Sí.

Y siempre ha sido así ¿Por qué te molesta?

Pues no entiendo el motivo, bien que os habéis beneficiado siempre de ello y lo seguís haciendo.

Aquí estás usando un aparatejo inventado, diseñado y fabricado por hombres practicamente en su totalidad. Usando una tecnología masculina y en un foro mayoritariamente o abrumadoramente masculino. Discutiendo además sobre temas que sobre todo interesan a los hombres. Y me parece cojonudo que conste.

¿Dónde está el problema? ¿En que no os demos razón? ¿Por qué íbamos a hacerlo? ¿Te lo has ganado? ¿Has hecho méritos para ello?

Tenéis que aprender a aceptar que no hay privilegios por el hecho de tener tetas. Que si venís aquí a pelear como hombres se os aplicarán las mismas reglas que al resto. Es decir que no hay reglas.


----------



## Jonny Favourite (25 Jun 2022)

Sr. del Cojon dijo:


> Doy fe.



Yo, modestamente, al ser de mi generación en alguno de ellos he puesto mi granito de arena.

Hace muchos años, eso sí


----------



## Jonny Favourite (25 Jun 2022)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> Pues no, normalitas tirando a feas. Con sobrepeso, aunque sin exagerar. Tímidas, sin gracia, singularmente introvertidas etc... etc...
> 
> De esas te podría nombrar al menos dos, frisando la cuarentena. Si alguna ha catado, que sea UNO y no mucho más.



Antiguamente este tipo de mujer al que se llamaba solterona era más habitual debido a la represión sexual.

Con los tiempos que corren, la mayoría de las que queden será por convicción personal o por ser ultracatolicas por ejemplo.

Conocí a una chica hace años, bastante monilla, que tenía muy claro que quería llegar virgen al matrimonio.


----------



## D_M (25 Jun 2022)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> Por otro lado por aportar algo de variedad al hilo.
> 
> ¿Qué pensaríais si yo os dijese que he conocido a más de una de 40 tacos o treintamuchos que pondría la mano en el fuego porque no han catado varón?
> 
> Eso sí eran más bien feas o muy feas directamente. Pero haberlas haylas.



Un hombre no quiere a una mujer fea de la misma manera que una mujer no quiere un tío bajito rollo Danny DeVito y/o un tío en paro.

Es de 1º de Atico, las tías buscan tíos con pasta, estatus y a ser posible alfismo, y los tíos buscan mujeres guapas y jóvenes.


----------



## zapatitos (25 Jun 2022)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> De eso no hay duda pero la cosa va de no quedarse el pack completo, para follar valen, pero luego saldran las neuras y mejor bomba de humo.




Yo es que cuando lo que quería era pasar un buen rato pues siempre he intentado asegurarme que la otra parte pretendía lo mismo. Y lo mismo cuando decidí echarme una pareja estable osease que pretendiera ella lo mismo.

Alguna vez era complicado hacerlo porque el cerebro siempre piensa una cosa y el rabo suele pensar la contraria pero al final en más de una ocasión ganaba el cerebro y ponías pies en polvorosa porque lo veías un poco oscuro el asunto. Y mejor perder un polvo que la posibilidad de complicarte la existencia por una buena temporada o para los restos como he visto en más de uno y más de dos.

Saludos.


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (25 Jun 2022)

Jonny Favourite dijo:


> Antiguamente este tipo de mujer al que se llamaba solterona era más habitual debido a la represión sexual.
> 
> Con los tiempos que corren, la mayoría de las que queden será por convicción personal o por ser ultracatolicas por ejemplo.
> 
> Conocí a una chica hace años, bastante monilla, que tenía muy claro que quería llegar virgen al matrimonio.



Las cosas son más complejas. Hay mujeres que siguen siendo exigentes a pesar de ser feas. Luego es muy complicado encontrar alguien que les guste y que corresponda. Piensa que ellas no tienen la misma necesidad de sexo. Luego no tienen porqué liarse con el primero que pasa con tal de darse solo el gusto.

Otras simplemente son incapaces de relacionarse con el otro sexo de forma abierta. Hay hombres semiautistas y que les cuesta mucho socializar, a ellas también. Con un handicap añadido que para colmo ni siquiera están acostumbradas o educadas para dar el primer paso.

Al final ellas lo único que hacen es dejarse querer. Ponerse lo más atractivas posibles y esperar que alguno pique. Pero claro si nadie pica porque el cebo no llama la atención o es suficientemente atractivo estás condenada a marchitarse sin que nadie te riegue la maceta.


----------



## sonsol (26 Jun 2022)

astur_burbuja dijo:


> Me alegro que lo consideres mierda. No quiero estar en el mismo barco que un ser como tú. Algún aborto que reconocer?



Tú estás muy mal de la cabeza, vete al psiquiatra locaza. Seguro que eres un gay resentido de que a los hombres les gusten las mujeres y no tu culo peludo lleno de granos.


----------



## Karamba (26 Jun 2022)

sonsol dijo:


> Con 40 años una mujer no está menopáusica. Podemos tener hijos de forma natural hasta los 50 y pico.



¡Ánimo, guapísima!


----------



## JuanJoseRuiz (26 Jun 2022)

si es callo es callo con 15 o con 40 si esta buena esta buena con 15 o con 50...


----------



## machotafea (26 Jun 2022)

JuanJoseRuiz dijo:


> si es callo es callo con 15 o con 40 si esta buena esta buena con 15 o con 50...



Hombre, el tonto del pueblo!


----------



## .AzaleA. (26 Jun 2022)

D_M dijo:


> No lo flipa, estoy en lo mejor de mi puta vida *y se cree que voy a malgastar mi "prime time" *en un "coche usado" que ha tenido ya incontables dueños y con multitud de piezas ya dadas de sí y a punto de romperse del uso intenso que se le han dado.
> 
> Putas flipadas
> Son tipo como esta que se presentan todas majas para ver si les compras la moto, no caigais en la trampa:
> ...




¿He leído bien?¿Tu PRIME TIME?   

Déjate ya de asiáticas, anda, que por lo menos con españolas tienes algún nexo. Por ciert, a los hombres de 40 también se os nota la derroition, pero lo importante es la persona, cómo te haga sentir estando a su lado y lo que te aporte.



Despotricador dijo:


> ¿Cuántos años tienes tú?




Creo que 40 y subiendo. Buena gente y adicto a las asiáticas pero, como la inmensa mayoría de hombres, sólo desea lo externo. No le llena nada más, y como vive en un sistema que le permite vivir desde esa superficialidad... pues nada, que la disfrute mientras pueda.


----------



## Supremacía (26 Jun 2022)

Tengo entendido que una mujer sí puede ser madre a los cuarenta y tantos sin complicaciones siempre y cuando haya tenido hijos previamente. No es lo mismo que dé a luz una cuarentona que ya es madre a que lo haga una cuarentona primeriza. 

Por ejemplo, mi papá nació cuando mi abuela tenía 41 años, pero antes de él ya había tenido cinco hijos.


----------



## Panko21 (26 Jun 2022)

sonsol dijo:


> Los hombres siempre sabéis más de todo, ¿verdad?



si


----------



## Supremacía (26 Jun 2022)

Lubinillo dijo:


> Mi madre no aunque mi padre si. Porque unos si y otras no?



Porque no es lo mismo que te penetren y que te echen el grumo dentro que ser tú el que penetra y echa el grumo en un cuerpo ajeno. A eso súmale que un hombre puede follar con mil mujeres y nunca quedará preñado, mientras que una mujer con uno solo que con que folle puede quedar embarazada. Los sexos no funcionan igual, sin olvidar que es mucho más fácil que una mujer folle con 20 hombres que el que un hombre folle con 20 mujeres.


----------



## Vientosolar (26 Jun 2022)

D_M dijo:


> Un hombre no quiere a una mujer fea de la misma manera que una mujer no quiere un tío bajito rollo Danny DeVito y/o un tío en paro.
> 
> Es de 1º de Atico, las tías buscan tíos con pasta, estatus y a ser posible alfismo, y los tíos buscan mujeres guapas y jóvenes.



Esa es la clave. Y como no hay alfas para todas, ni bellezas jóvenes para todos, pues al final las relaciones son un despropósito. Y lo que ocurre también es que la sociedad se ha desestructurado. Antes los papeles estaban mejor definidos: eres agricultor, vas al baile, eliges una mujer y ella a ti, y sacareis adelante el trabajo del campo. Las relaciones siempre orientadas a un fin, a un propósito.

Ahora todo el mundo se orienta a ser independiente. Entonces, al no necesitar nada del otro, y al haber vendido a las mujeres que tienen que ser independientes, pues ya no existe realmente un propósito para las relaciones. Se convierte todo en una cuestión de folleteo sin sentido.

De este modo es no sólo posible, sino habitual, que las mujeres lleguen a los 50 polifolladas, pero buscando a su príncipe azul. Cuando muchas antes eran abuelas y muchas estaban a punto de serlo, ahora las tienes en redes para buscar pareja y teniendo citas. ¿Para ofrecer qué?
El único problema para estos procederes es la biología, que es implacable a día de hoy, mañana no lo sé.

El desatino ha sido elegir un modelo de prueba y error ad infitum cuando el tiempo es muy corto: de los 25 a los 35 aproximadamente para formar familia y tener hijos, descontando tiempo de formacíón y asentamiento (si no, serían los 16-18). Los 35 son la referencia biológica, completamente contrastada por la comunidad médica, donde el físico de la mujer comienza a deteriorarse y a bajar mucho las probabilidades de tren un PRIMER hijo.

Coincido con un forero en su observación de quién pillara a una de 40 de buen ver. Pero la de 40 está ocupada intentando pillar a uno de 35 que está ocupado a su vez en pillar a una de 25 de buen ver. Es todo un despropósito, y la pirámide de población invertida que ha puesto más arriba un compañero es la prueba. Nos extinguiremos, y esta tierra la disfrutarán los moros, que forman familias tradicionales con no menos de 3 hijos en promedio. Los números son los que son, y los pájaros en las cabezas de las mujeres españolas, y el casapapismo alucinante de los hombres españoles, viviendo a mesa puesta con los padres con 30, 35 y 40 años completarán el desastre.


----------



## rsaca (26 Jun 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Si, pero con 50 los coños de 20 son como la estrella Alfa del Centauro: *Inalcanzables*, pero los coños de 40 son cercanos y a veces accesibles.
> Por eso echo de menso los coños de 40: Porque sé que de vez en cuando aún cae alguno, pero los de 20.....



También caen, pero pasando por caja.


----------



## rsaca (26 Jun 2022)

Desde luego el OP ha elegido una mala foto para ilustrar la derroicion, porque se la ve limpita.

Yo desde luego MELAFO.


----------



## Lubinillo (26 Jun 2022)

Sucnormal y gelipolla, deja algo para los demas.


----------



## varefrj (26 Jun 2022)

con 40... algunas estan tremendas... algunas.


del coco no lo se ni tengo interes como estan de la azotea...


----------



## Lubinillo (26 Jun 2022)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> A ver si tú contestas a la pregunta que ningún modernillo suele contestar. Por curiosidad.
> 
> ¿Cuál se supone que es el límite? ¿19? ¿20? ¿40? ¿1000? ¿No existe límite?
> 
> En caso de que no haya límite ¿Algún problema con que la tipa fuese puta o viajase a Arabia a que le cagasen en el pecho? Entiendo que ninguno o en todo caso sería casi indiferente. Como si es virgen o inexperta.



Que cada cual cave su agujero. Lo que sucede es que hay quienes nos dicen como debe ser el agujero y eso esta mal. No creo que nadie tenga derecho a meterse en la vida de los demás mientras se haga en la intimidad.


----------



## D_M (26 Jun 2022)

.AzaleA. dijo:


> ¿He leído bien?¿Tu PRIME TIME?
> 
> Déjate ya de asiáticas, anda, que por lo menos con españolas tienes algún nexo. Por ciert, a los hombres de 40 también se os nota la derroition, pero lo importante es la persona, cómo te haga sentir estando a su lado y lo que te aporte.
> 
> ...



Ciertas asiáticas son como las mujeres de antes, limpian, cocinan, cuidan de la casa, respetan a su hombre, eso es lo que un hombre de derechas y de 50 años como yo nos gusta.

Te has dado por ofendida con mi hilo, te ha sentado mal que haya dicho en este hilo lo evidente, que LAS ESPAÑOLAS DE HOY EN DÍA SOIS BASURA.


----------



## sonsol (26 Jun 2022)

Panko21 dijo:


> si



Se escribe 'Sí' con mayúscula y tilde por ser adverbio. De nada.


----------



## PIA (26 Jun 2022)

Vientosolar dijo:


> Una de 100.000, sí. A partir de los 35 empiezan a bajar drásticamente las posibilidades, y a partir de los 37 comienza el desastre.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Esta la cosa como para creer lo que dicen asesinos en batas blancas.


----------



## D_M (26 Jun 2022)

propileos dijo:


> Yo tengo amigos casados con carruseleras de 40.
> A los 40 si no han conseguido atrapar al futbolista o equivalente vuelven su mirada a pagafantas del pasado, a los que escupieron a la cara, para ver si se casa con ellas y las preña.



Y el problema es que la casa se construye sobre barro, la tía nunca será feliz porque no se ha asentado con el tipo de tío al que ella aspiraba, por lo que se termina manifestando en maltrato psicológico al betazo que aceptó el premio de consolación.


----------



## Panko21 (26 Jun 2022)

sonsol dijo:


> Se escribe 'Sí' con mayúscula y tilde por ser adverbio. De nada.



zi


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (26 Jun 2022)

PIA dijo:


> Esta la cosa como para creer lo que dicen asesinos en batas blancas.




No es que lo diga un palurdo de bata blanca, ese conocimiento está disponible desde hace eones.

Siempre hay que mirar a la naturaleza, donde no existe la ingeniería social ¿tú ves a las leonas esperando a tener su primer cachorro al equivalente de los 40 años humanos?


----------



## PIA (26 Jun 2022)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> No es que lo diga un palurdo de bata blanca, ese conocimiento está disponible desde hace eones.
> 
> Siempre hay que mirar a la naturaleza, donde no existe la ingeniería social ¿tú ves a las leonas esperando a tener su primer cachorro al equivalente de los 40 años humanos?



Lo que creo yo mejor sería exponerlo en el tema de conspiraciones. Y es: el cuerpo humano está más que preparado para vivir 300 años y mujeres pueden parir hasta 80. ¿Te parece? Lo primero, además, ya van reconociendo poquito a poco.


----------



## Murray's (26 Jun 2022)

Si han llegado hasta los 35~40 solteras o se han quedado solteras a esa edad algo pasa, pero para follar sin compromiso bien,


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (26 Jun 2022)

PIA dijo:


> Lo que creo yo mejor sería exponerlo en el tema de conspiraciones. *Y es: el cuerpo humano está más que preparado para vivir 300 años* y mujeres pueden parir hasta 80. ¿Te parece? Lo primero, además, ya van reconociendo poquito a poco.




¿Ejemplo de algún otro ser vivo que dure 300 años?


----------



## Panko21 (26 Jun 2022)

PIA dijo:


> Esta la cosa como para creer lo que dicen asesinos en batas blancas.



Hablan de edad pero no de otros factores, como abuso de alcohol, sobrepeso u obesidad, actividad física o estrés, y es para ambos determinante. Tengo unos amigos que lo llevan jodido pero se han pegado unas juergas de alcohol importantes


----------



## PIA (26 Jun 2022)

Panko21 dijo:


> Hablan de edad pero no de otros factores, como abuso de alcohol, sobrepeso u obesidad, actividad física o estrés, y es para ambos determinante. Tengo unos amigos que lo llevan jodido pero se han pegado unas juergas de alcohol importantes



Ahí está el tema. Se han destrozado a si mismos, luego si derroidos a los 40 si muerte a 65. Tengo unos ejemplos de gente de 80 años que se ve como uno de 45. Pero claro, la vida sana no, lo siguiente.


----------



## PIA (26 Jun 2022)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> ¿Ejemplo de algún otro ser vivo que dure 300 años?



Te puse claramente: el cuerpo humano está preparado para vivir esos años. Ahora, si piensas que comiendo bollos industriales y bebeiendo coca cola llegarás al menos hasta 80 con salud buena - lo tienes clarinete. Y es lo que devora la gran mayoría.


----------



## PIA (26 Jun 2022)

Vientosolar dijo:


> En cuestión de “vacunas” del COVID , nada de nada. En estos temas, puedes creer lo que desees, desde luego, pero eso no cambiará la realidad.



Ésa es tu realidad. No la mía.


----------



## astur_burbuja (26 Jun 2022)

Jonny Favourite dijo:


> Antiguamente este tipo de mujer al que se llamaba solterona era más habitual debido a la represión sexual.
> 
> Con los tiempos que corren, la mayoría de las que queden será por convicción personal o por ser ultracatolicas por ejemplo.
> 
> Conocí a una chica hace años, bastante monilla, que tenía muy claro que quería llegar virgen al matrimonio.




Ahora no son ultracatólicas, son ultrafeministas. Lo cual tiene sentido, en su gran inteligencia y “empoderamiento” han cambiado a Dios por Soros. Listas de cojones. Herejes de mierda


----------



## astur_burbuja (26 Jun 2022)

sonsol dijo:


> Tú estás muy mal de la cabeza, vete al psiquiatra locaza. Seguro que eres un gay resentido de que a los hombres les gusten las mujeres y no tu culo peludo lleno de granos.



Soy hombre blanco heterosexual católico, por tanto la herramienta con que Dios te dió todo el mundo que conoces. Cállate la boca, pecadora


----------



## PIA (26 Jun 2022)

Vientosolar dijo:


> Es la realidad, estadísticamente hablando. Si usted es la excepción y tuvo su primer hijo a la 50 años, pues que lo disfrute con saluc.



Aún no he llegado a esa edad. De todos modos, de momento tengo dos hijos.


----------



## pepinox (26 Jun 2022)

Pues tiene las cosas bien claras para ser tan joven. A éste no la va a dar con queso, me rumio.


----------



## pepinox (26 Jun 2022)

sonsol dijo:


> Con 40 años una mujer no está menopáusica. Podemos tener hijos de forma natural hasta los 50 y pico.



Sigue soñando, pozo estéril.


----------



## Vientosolar (26 Jun 2022)

PIA dijo:


> Aún no he llegado a esa edad. De todos modos, de momento tengo dos hijos.



Pues entonces no diga usted que los hechos médicos que pongo no son su realidad. Usted no ha empezado a tener hijos a los 50 años, como pretende la otra forera que es una cosa de lo más normal y habitual. Es rarísimo. La edad fértil finaliza prácticamente para todas las mujeres entre los 47 y 50 años. Y a los 40 años la esterilidad se da ya en el 65-70% de las mujeres (en el otro 30% no, claro está). 

No son realidades personalizables, es lo que se observa mirando quién se queda embarazada y quien no por edades, son estadísticas. Mañana se puede dar un avance que nos rejuvenezca, que haga producir óvulos a la mujer después de su nacimiento. Pero hoy por hoy las cosas son de esta manera: la edad óptima para tener hijos es de los 21 a los 29 (óprima no significa que un poco menos, un poco más tenga nada de malo).


----------



## Kabraloka (26 Jun 2022)

pues aprovecha para chingar sin parar
y cuando encuentres otra que sea de tu edad y condición, si congeniais, dejas a las derroidas y listo
ya verás qué cara se les queda cuando sepan que tienes nueva novia, porque cuando no la tenías se pasarían tres pueblos demostrándote lo listas que son


----------



## PIA (26 Jun 2022)

Vientosolar dijo:


> Pues entonces no diga usted que los hechos médicos que pongo no son su realidad. Usted no ha empezado a tener hijos a los 50 años, como pretende la otra forera que es una cosa de lo más normal y habitual. Es rarísimo. La edad fértil finaliza prácticamente para todas las mujeres entre los 47 y 50 años. Y a los 40 años la esterilidad se da ya en el 65-70% de las mujeres (en el otro 30% no, claro está).
> 
> No son realidades personalizables, es lo que se observa mirando quién se queda embarazada y quien no por edades, son estadísticas. Mañana se puede dar un avance que nos rejuvenezca, que haga producir óvulos a la mujer después de su nacimiento. Pero hoy por hoy las cosas son de esta manera: la edad óptima para tener hijos es de los 21 a los 29 (óprima no significa que un poco menos, un poco más tenga nada de malo).



Pues yo al primero tuve con 34 u otro con 38. Los dos con salud triple A. Mi doctora me dijo literal: yo a las mujeres como tú les daría de oficio parir. 
Quiero decir, si casi todas las mujeres que te rodean son alcohólicas, no se cuidan, se comen cualquier mierda - no esperes que se quedan embarazadas ni a los 30 ni a los 40. Ni quedando embarazadas a los 21 no darán el retoño saludable. Pero es tu realidad, reitero.
En la mía, veo mujeres cuidándose al extremo con el fin de tener retoño saludable y sí, embarazos con más de 40. 
Así que lo siento por tu ambiente poco sano. Piensa ladrón....


----------



## Vientosolar (26 Jun 2022)

PIA dijo:


> Pues yo al primero tuve con 34 u otro con 38. Los dos con salud triple A. Mi doctora me dijo literal: yo a las mujeres como tú les daría de oficio parir.
> Quiero decir, si casi todas las mujeres que te rodean son alcohólicas, no se cuidan, se comen cualquier mierda - no esperes que se quedan embarazadas ni a los 30 ni a los 40. Ni quedando embarazadas a los 21 no darán el retoño saludable. Pero es tu realidad, reitero.
> En la mía, veo mujeres cuidándose al extremo con el fin de tener retoño saludable y sí, embarazos con más de 40.
> Así que lo siento por tu ambiente poco sano. Piensa ladrón....



¿Mi ambiente poco sano? ¿Dónde he dicho yo tal cosa, pedorra petulante? Y encima me llama ladrón. Tonta del culo, la madre de mis hijos terminó de parir con 29. Y aparte de eso, tú has dicho que la realidad que yo exponía (lo que has citado de mis palabras era literalmente que tener hijos una mujer de 50 años o más es casi imposible) NO ES TÚ REALIDAD. Coño, si los has tenido a edades normales, 34 y 38. Algo tardías, pero no son 45 ni 50.


----------



## PEPEYE (26 Jun 2022)

sonsol dijo:


> Con 40 años una mujer no está menopáusica. Podemos tener hijos de forma natural hasta los 50 y pico.



Hombres de que poca fe no recordais los evangelios
Isabel, la prima de la Virgen Maria, anciana y además estéril, se halla ahora en su sexto mes de gestación gracias a una intervención divina (Lucas 1,26-38)


----------



## sonsol (26 Jun 2022)

pepinox dijo:


> Sigue soñando, pozo estéril.



Picha floja que ya no se te levanta.


----------



## Knabenschiessen (26 Jun 2022)

gilmour38 dijo:


> mejor una panchita joven, que te de mucho amol y que será semivirgen.



Seguro que si, a esas las desvirgan sus padres o hermanos con 8 años de edad y han abortado con 12. Mira las noticias.

Además de que la mayoría son más feas que el Fary comiendo un limón y cuerpo botijo.

Amasar billetes y con 40 o 50 sois los putos amos del gallinero, ostia. Huevos, enseñar la billetera lo justo para que vean que hay panoja y a aplicar la regla Leonardo de Caprio.

Sin ideas románticas, ser despiadados y a saco. Si encontráis a esa entre un millón, 20 años, a estrenar o km 0, buena chica, inteligente, guapa, simpática y con sentido del humor, no la dejéis escapar. Para las otras 999.999, usar y tirar.


----------



## Lubinillo (26 Jun 2022)

eso te parecería a ti


----------



## astur_burbuja (26 Jun 2022)

lucky starr dijo:


> Hay que follarse a toda cierva que se te ponga a tiro, el único criterio para descartar es que sea fea.
> 
> Pareces nuevo.
> 
> ...




Oye, las de 40 follatelas tú, pervertido gerontófilo y dejanos en paz a los cuarentones.

Que cojones voy a hacer yo con una de 40?? Con esa piel ajada y olor a vinagre? Hablar??? De que hablo con una abuela????

Estais jodidos de la cabeza y encima vais dando consejos… dice que las de 40 para ños de 40..:. Vaya putos losers manginas. Normal que os follen los Mohamed.

Es 2022 y esto Burbuja… que cojones habeis hecho todos estos años aqui? Leeis algo? Desde 2005 repitiendo que no os acerqueis a las mayores de 23, joder. Es que es muy cansino!!!

Mayores de 23 NOOOOO!!!!


----------



## lucky starr (27 Jun 2022)

astur_burbuja dijo:


> Oye, las de 40 follatelas tú, pervertido gerontófilo y dejanos en paz a los cuarentones.
> 
> Que cojones voy a hacer yo con una de 40?? Con esa piel ajada y olor a vinagre? Hablar??? De que hablo con una abuela????
> 
> ...



Tomo nota Jajajaja

Pero no quiero tener familia numerosa.

Presenteme a sus amigas, soy guapo y con dinero!!!!


----------



## astur_burbuja (27 Jun 2022)

lucky starr dijo:


> Tomo nota Jajajaja
> 
> Pero no quiero tener familia numerosa.
> 
> Presenteme a sus amigas, soy guapo y con dinero!!!!



Mis amigas rotan y envejecen, hay que estar constantemente “haciendo amigas”.


----------



## lucky starr (27 Jun 2022)

astur_burbuja dijo:


> Mis amigas rotan y envejecen, hay que estar constantemente “haciendo amigas”.



Me apunto a la nueva hornada.


----------



## HOLAQUETAL (27 Jun 2022)

Melafo


----------



## D_M (29 Jun 2022)

HOLAQUETAL dijo:


> Melafo



No te va a dejar, te dirá que "no es de esas" porque está en modo "busca proveedor y a aparentar que soy una monja".


----------



## Galvani (29 Jun 2022)

varefrj dijo:


> con 40... algunas estan tremendas... algunas.
> 
> 
> del coco no lo se ni tengo interes como estan de la azotea...



Si, pero esas buscan alfas. Como las de 50 Desde los 30 a los 60 casi, exigen todas. Aún con hijos. Cosas del progresismo. Y mucho decir que se quedan solas pero lo prefieren así. Y creed que tienen más oportunidades que el hombre común.


----------



## gilmour38 (3 Jul 2022)

A mí un buen amigo , me hizo una encerrona con una panchita y un hijo, si no fueran tantos años de amistad, lo mando a la mierda. Y la panchita que si quería ir al cine, a tomar algo, y yo esquivando balas. Y más fea que una tarántula


----------



## SPQR (3 Jul 2022)

Si habéis llegado a los 40, y aún no sois capaces de separar el grano de la paja, es que no tenéis remedio. Os merecéis lo que os pase.


----------

